# ceiling fan wiring in new construction



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Power to the first switch location.
One set of 3 wires for each switch, in this case 2 sets to the next awitches.
One set of 3 wire cable from 2nd set of switches to the fan box


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Honestly, I would just wire one set of switches and buy a fan with a remote. But if you are really set on two sets of switches, I (or someone else) can draw something up for you.


----------



## doubledawgdare (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks


----------



## doubledawgdare (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll check to see if a remote module can be added to the fan, but I'm also trying to cut down on the remotes on the nightstand! If someone wants to unleash the inner artist and draw me a diagram that would be great. Thanks for your suggestion k_buz


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Until a diagram is shown just think of this as a three way switch setup. Power to SW1, xx-3 cable to SW2 and then xx-3 to the fan. Black would be one common, red would be the other common.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

this diagram shows two sets of 3-way switches. Grounds are not shown for ease of drawing.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

little modification so that both left switches are for fan and both right switches for light


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

heres another way with power coming into the light fixture. Would need a large box at the light fixture to accomodate two-12/2 cables and three 12/3 cables. Unless someone can condense it.


----------



## lahatte (Mar 30, 2013)

How would this (3 way for both fan and light) work if one of the fan switches is a speed/direction controller? Also, would it be possible for someone to post a diagram where the power enters at one switch location, with the fan in the middle, then the other switch location on the end?

Thanks.
Clay


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

For speed control, you can just substitute a 3-way speed control for one of the fan switches shown in Hammerlane's drawing.

Direction control is normally on the fan. If you want it on a wall control, there are only a limited number of fans with that feature. If you are going for one of those, post the make and model of it.


----------



## lahatte (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have a fan yet. Doing a remodel and just getting the wiring situated.

I didn't realize there are three way speed switches. However, mostly I just need the light on three way. I think I will just run another red/black/white romex from the first to the second light switch location.

Thanks.


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

hammerlane said:


> heres another way with power coming into the light fixture. Would need a large box at the light fixture to accomodate two-12/2 cables and three 12/3 cables. Unless someone can condense it.



this would not be CODE COMPLIANT ...

Both the Black and the White -FEED- ( and ground ) must be run to the switch first ...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Philly Master said:


> this would not be CODE COMPLIANT ...


Are you sure about that? 2009 NEC?? Not 2011.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

lahatte said:


> Also, would it be possible for someone to post a diagram where the power enters at one switch location, with the fan in the middle, then the other switch location on the end?


With 4 cables entering the fan location you are going to need a large box. 

-There is no neutral conductor at the location of both switches at the right of the diagram.

-No ground wires shown for ease of drawing.


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

one of the reasons for the change is that "some" switch were using the ground as the neutral ..... 

```
Example for understanding only
ie .. dryers/ovens .... so they are all 4 wire now in the old 2 wire system with only 2 hot you got your 240v but there was no way to run the control panels @ 120 unless the ground was used  .. and it was/is
```
so now "some" higher end switches need a pure neutral in each switch box to operate safely,
then there is the renovation aspect if a change was wanted you can easily tap the switch box cause there would be a pure Hot, Neutral and a ground there ...

next if there is a "junction" in the Fan ceiling box how would anyone know ?? Definately not the preferred method


----------



## lahatte (Mar 30, 2013)

Oso954 said:


> Direction control is normally on the fan. If you want it on a wall control, there are only a limited number of fans with that feature. If you are going for one of those, post the make and model of it.


Could you post some models that support direction control via a wall switch?

Thanks.
Clay


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Monte Carlo makes a wall mount remote control (looks & mounts like a wall switch) with the reverse function. It's the CK 300. It does not work with all Monte Carlo Fans, so you need to select a model that will. Best done from a Monte Carlo catalog.

Sea Gull Lighting also sells the same control under a different model number, and a number of fans that use it.

Casablanca sells the W-85. It's a six speed control, so again, it does not work with all Casablancas.

When you start pricing these, ask questions. Light kits are often sold separately from the fans. The remote receivers are also sometimes sold separately from the transmitters.

You may be in for some sticker shock.


----------



## lahatte (Mar 30, 2013)

So, just reversing the polarity of the two feed wires isn't going to reverse the direction? I suppose direction is determined then by capacitor polarity?


----------



## Philly Master (Mar 30, 2013)

lahatte said:


> *So, just reversing the polarity of the two feed wires isn't going to reverse the direction?* I suppose direction is determined then by capacitor polarity?



NO ... little slide switch on the side of the fan ... you only have to change it 2 times a year ..


----------



## lahatte (Mar 30, 2013)

No, I mean, what technically causes the motor to spin one way or another.


----------

